# السباكة الرملية



## ديدين (21 مايو 2010)

تعريف السباكة
هي مجموع العمليات و الوسائل التي تسمح بإنتاج قطع خامة أو نهائية بصب معدن منصهر في قالب رملي يحمل فجوة مشابهة تماما للقطعة المراد إنجازها.


أهداف السباكة
إنتاج قطع خامة أو نهائية ذات أشكال معقدة للإقتصاد في المادة و في عمليات التشغيل التي عادة ما تكون مكلفة.


كيف تتم السباكة الرملية ؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYZOTt9zTv0


من مميزات السباكة الرملية ؟
تقبل كل المعادن بما فيها المعادن ذات درجة انصهار عالية مثل الأصلاب و الأزهار.
إنتاج قطع منفردة أو بسلسلة صغيرة





إنتاج قطع متوسطة أو ضخمة من حيث الحجم و الوزن




الدقة البعدية 0.5±
مقدار الخشونة Ra من 6.3µm إلى غاية 12.5µm 
​


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور مهندس ديدين 
بارك الله فيك .


----------



## ئارام سمير (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم تحية طيبه وبعد....... 
ارجوافادتي حول موضوع السباكة (انواع السباكة وما هي المعدادت اوالاجهزه المطلوبة لفتح ورشة صغيرة )
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


----------



## ديدين (29 مايو 2010)

ئارام سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم تحية طيبه وبعد.......
> ارجوافادتي حول موضوع السباكة (انواع السباكة وما هي المعدادت اوالاجهزه المطلوبة لفتح ورشة صغيرة )
> ولكم مني جزيل الشكر.


 
أخي الكريم:
سأحاول بإذن الله و مشيئته أن أعد موضوعا في هذا الباب في القريب العاجل، يجيب عن تساؤلاتك

تقبل تحياتي . . .


----------



## ahmed foad (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ديدين


----------



## obied allah (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وردة النرجس (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ..ارجو ان تفيدوني في موضوع عن انتاج 20 مصبوبة من الحديد الزهر بشكل كروي بالسباكة الرملية مع مراعاة ان تكون جميع الاسطح ملساء.........مشكووووريين ضرووووري و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## وردة النرجس (14 نوفمبر 2010)

كروي مجوووف


----------



## الميكنيكي (3 يناير 2013)

ممتاز جزاك الله خير


----------

